
Password protection for static pages - yeowMeng
https://github.com/matteobrusa/Password-protection-for-static-pages/blob/master/README.md
======
bikamonki
So, how many possible hashes in a 32 characters hash using letters, symbols
and numbers? I am trying to guesstimate the number of page requests before
brute force breaks it.

Do services like AWS S3 charge for 404's? If so, under brute force the monthly
bill could get really big, no?

